# Extreme discomfort after anal gland expression



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

What a beautiful face. It does sound like she is in a lot of pain. I am no help here, just wanted to share notes from someone who is going through the same thing.

We are going through that now with Rambo. Three weeks ago, I noticed a few little lime green drops on his stools. No other symptoms. The Vet put him on Cefpodoxime for 10 days but added another ten days because not every stool movement was" green drop" free. They also expressed his sacs. Unlike Darcy, he seems to have no pain. But he really just doesn't seem himself. I will go back next week to have a recheck. The Vet did say he could have this as an ongoing problem. Today was the first day where he was clear of the green.
Per my doctor's suggestion, I have added All Brand(1-5 tablespoons a day) and more pumpkin to firm up his stools. He also suggested Metamucil, but I'm holding back on that now. 

Let us know how things progress. I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My guess would be razor burn. There should not be any need to shave dogs behind just to express anal glands. You might try putting some Aloe Vera on the shaved, and it might soothe the skin.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I went through this with a dog years ago. Her anal sacs were extremely full to the point of almost bursting. The vet did not shave her, but she was in a lot of discomforts for probably four days after. It would not change position. If she was standing, she would not sit or lay down. If she was sitting, I could not get her to stand. I made a couple of calls to the vet, and they told me it was because they were so bad.

I ended up trying to make her as comfortable as can be with pillows so that way she did not have to move her butt all the way to the floor. It was a very long few days.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I also think they told me to give her warm compresses...


----------



## Arnasmum (Apr 24, 2021)

Ndean327 said:


> I brought Darcy, our 2 year old Golden, to the vet yesterday because i noticed she was licking her bottom area more than usual. The vet explained that it was because of discomfort due to extremely full anal glads. The vet shaved the area and expressed her glands. That was 2 days ago. Since that day, Darcy seems extremely uncomfortable. She does not want to move. In fact, all she wants to do is sit. She has been eating and drinking sitting down. She won't move a few feet without abruptly sitting. When we take her outside to go to the bathroom, all she wants to do is sit. Her bowel movements are normal. I took her back to the vet, and she put her on benedryl and pain meds for the discomfort.
> 
> Is this normal? I am concerned that it is still not better. I don't know if the discomfort is from the procedure or from possible razor burn?
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!



You don't need to take the dog to the vets or shave right down at all......I Express my own dog and shes always good after, I don't trust the vets with razors they do cause a rash often put coconut oil on her frequently until it heals poor girls probably sore xxx


----------



## King 👑 (Oct 9, 2021)

Ndean327 said:


> I brought Darcy, our 2 year old Golden, to the vet yesterday because i noticed she was licking her bottom area more than usual. The vet explained that it was because of discomfort due to extremely full anal glads. The vet shaved the area and expressed her glands. That was 2 days ago. Since that day, Darcy seems extremely uncomfortable. She does not want to move. In fact, all she wants to do is sit. She has been eating and drinking sitting down. She won't move a few feet without abruptly sitting. When we take her outside to go to the bathroom, all she wants to do is sit. Her bowel movements are normal. I took her back to the vet, and she put her on benedryl and pain meds for the discomfort.
> 
> Is this normal? I am concerned that it is still not better. I don't know if the discomfort is from the procedure or from possible razor burn?
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


 Poor baby, some vet can be so ruff with our furry babies. I'm having the same issue, with my Chihuahua dog! At first we didn't know, what was wrong with our king. We couldn't touch him. He would cry very loud. Then he stop walking, he would only Walk when needed to pee. We would take him outside to pee. He would just give a few steps and then pee. After he was done. we would take him inside the house. he will go to his corner. "didn't wanna move again. We would have to feed him in order, for him to eat. We live close to the border of Mexico. Took him across. Took him to see the vet, they CK king! The CK up there is $10.00. they did x-rays $35.00 blood work$40.00.they said king was very healthy. The vet from Mexico meantion king was probably in his first stages of nerved disorder. Anyway she gave him pain killers, and calcium. We still where very worried about our furry baby. I took king to a clinic called The wellness clinic in Texas. they empty his anal, the person that did the cleaning, he inserted his finger 4 times. Is that normal for them to do that? My king doesn't wanna move at all! I gave him a pain killer. He still doesn't move. Will this take days for him to get back to normal?


----------

